# Does your spouse refuse to talk about A anymore?



## fairydust (Mar 28, 2009)

As you've read before I'm still trying to get my spouse to open up more about the A. For him, it's over, let it go.

I verbally tell him numerous times that I need to talk and even tried sending emails as just a reminder that I'm still waiting and needing to talk. When I ask if he reads my emails, he tells me he deletes them. 

We did talk when he finally confessed but I still have questions, keep in mind it's hard to get her out of my head when were neighbors. 

I don't have much to ask but occassionally something comes up and I'd like to feel that he'll listen but he doesn't want to hear it. 

How can I get him to talk?? I've tried everything. I need the emotional connection and he just doesn't get it!!! It's so incredibly frustrating.


----------



## johnamos (May 8, 2009)

Fairy,

How nice of him to tell you "its over".

You are the victim, you can ask whatever your heart and brain desires.

be strong, hey dude don't want to talk about pack your bags tonight. If he freely does then you know where you stand.

First rule he needs to be an open book, you now need to be strong.

Otherwise the A is not over.


----------



## songbyrd (May 27, 2009)

Men kill me with this the A is over so no need to talk about it. It is not that simple and H needs to understand that part of healing for women is to be able to talk about things. You ask whatever you want to or as johamos says he can bounce plain and simple. You need to set the bar for how things will proceed now. He needs to humble himself and appreciate the fact that you decided not to leave him stay strong.


----------



## johnamos (May 8, 2009)

Song, sorry but my ex wife wanted to do the same.

Its called shove under the carpet.


----------

